# 245Tbh Awning Help



## twistiron (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello, 
I am new to this forum but have been lurking for some time. We sold our 2004 Fleetwood wilderness 240BH and are attempting to find the perfect trailer







. We really like the 245TBH but have noticed that the awning is very small and here in the pacific northwest rain is something we have to plan for. has anyone ever heard of ordering a camper without an awning or with a larger one? I know I can buy one aftermarket but don't want the original holes please let me know if anyone has any ideas or insight!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes they can be ordered without the awning but you may not get much of a price break. Ordering with a larger one would also come with a premium.

I would recommend adding a second awning, cheaper than a much larger single awning and even in the Northwest you don't always want the entire side covered all the time.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So where is here in the pacific northwest?


----------



## twistiron (Jul 11, 2015)

thefulminator said:


> So where is here in the pacific northwest?


Lynden WA


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I am assuming that you are looking at a new 245TBH. If you are buying locally, your choices will be Camping World in Burlington, Tacoma RV in Tacoma and D & L in Wenatchee. From my experience, Camping World will not negotiate on price. I have also heard some really negative things about their service department but I have not dealt with them personally. D & L is very small. The last time I went through their lot they only had a couple Outbacks. Tacoma RV should have the best price and you can get special deals from them at RV shows. Their service department has never impressed me but they do have a decent supply of parts. They should be able to give you a price on the bigger awning. I have bought two Outbacks from Tacoma RV and although I never felt like I came out with a screaming deal, I never felt ripped off either.


----------

